# SnowBear name bought



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

http://snowbear.sgci.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Well I sure hope this company has a better customer relations dept., and hope to see the quality of the plows go back up


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

That URL is now dead, but http://www.snowbear.com/ is live under the new ownership.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

interesting they went to a front receiver instead of the custom mounts like the old plows.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm not seeing that. This is the photo on the website:









(From http://www.snowbear.com/82--Snow-Plows.htm )


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta be honest, I beat the piss out of my snowbear (I believe it was a 2006 model). I plowed after the storm and ended up with about 8 properties during a heavy snowfall year. It plowed over a foot a snow and took the beating well. I bent a few pieces after that year but it still worked great. I ended up selling it used for $500, bought it for $1200, and it brought in around $3,000 in revenue for me. It was light so the truck never new it was their which saved on wear/tear and fuel. I can't comment on the newer ones but mine was great.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

theholycow;1496581 said:


> I'm not seeing that. This is the photo on the website:
> 
> (From http://www.snowbear.com/82--Snow-Plows.htm )


sorry, didn't see the reply

Not seeing what? the front mount receiver? you now need 2" front mount receiver to mount the new mount, which goes into the plow. The plow is still the same. Its the mount that changed. SB just needs to make ONE mount, and leaves it up the owner to get a 2" class III front mount installed.

The old mounts are still available from some online vendors, unsure (doubtful) that new ones will be engineered for new trucks.

This goes into the receiver, which goes into the plow.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't know where you found that photo but you're right. The site now says '2" Front Receiver is required'. I think it didn't say that when I posted that before.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

from snowbears site http://www.snowbear.com/Snow-Plow-Accessories.htm


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yup, thats the new style the mount systems were always one of the weakest parts of a snowbear, now they even weaker.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

dont know about weak...13+ years on mine, been through hell and back, can't say I had an issue with the mount. A class3 hitch is pretty robust. I dont like the new system, but I don't see it as weak however.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

mine is 6yrs old new winch new cutting edge
beat the snot out of it still going strong


----------

